# Bayou



## Jessyka (Jul 12, 2012)

I woke up from a nap this afternoon and went to let Bayou out of his pen and he had suddenly died. No signs of what happened.

This is the first time I've had to deal with a pet death and I'm so shook up over it. There's a big empty space in my room where his pen used to be and it's so quiet now. He was only 3 years old, 4 in October.

I buried him with a wooden carrot and his brush. I'm gonna have a marker made to put on the spot where I buried him in the yard. I cried so hard at first and then I was okay for a few hours but just waking up and seeing that empty space I've started crying again.

:rip:


----------



## KittyKatMe (Jul 12, 2012)

I am so sorry, blessings to you and Bayou!


----------



## cheryl (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Bayou...


----------



## fantaysah (Jul 13, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss. I lost a baby bun a month ago , one minute it was fine and then the next it was dead. Vet suspects anuerism. Knowing what happened doesn't make it better and the suddenness is sad because your left with a what the @&$! Feeling. I hope you can open our heart and home for another love soon. Lots of hugs for you from us!


----------



## LakeCondo (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm so sorry. It's hard on us when they go so fast, but there's no good way to lose them. You didn't have to see him suffer & have to decide on euthanasia. But death at that age is hard to take.


----------



## agnesthelion (Jul 13, 2012)

Oh my goodness, I'm so sorry it was so sudden!  but like Orlena said there probably isn't a good way to lose them.

My condolences for your loss. I've been there and it is very hard. Hang in there


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 13, 2012)

We're so sorry for your loss. We lost our little Bonny the same way--she was fine when we left home but when our son came over to feed everyone, he thought she was sleeping, but she was gone. No signs or symptoms. I just had to take Coal to the vet and have her PTS--would rather she'd passed at home like Bonny. It does leave a hole in your life for sure and looking at their hutch just wrenches your heart. Rest in peace little man.


----------



## Jessyka (Jul 13, 2012)

Thank you everyone. I'm doing a little better than yesterday but I'm still on the verge of tears. 

On the 20th I'm going to a tattoo shop and getting a custom piece drawn up of him to get done whenever I have the money. I think once I've done that I might begin fostering rabbits or volunteering at the local bunny rescue. I don't know if I can ever have a rabbit of my own again though.


----------



## agnesthelion (Jul 13, 2012)

Aww what a great idea to volunteer or foster.


----------



## Samara (Jul 13, 2012)

:sad:


----------



## BunnyMind (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm sorry. I wish we could all hug you :group:


----------



## HEM (Jul 15, 2012)

We are so sorry for your loss
Hopefully in time you will be alright through wonderful memories of Bayou
Binky free Bayou


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Jul 15, 2012)

Awwwww. I am so sorry for your loss. What a beautiful bunny he was. It must be so hard to take when it happens so suddenly.

Binkie Free, Bayou!!!


----------

